# Auto Finesse VS The Sleeper



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Something a bit different from us here, the owner of this tidy little number contacted us to help get it in shape ready for sale, as im currently working on my own little MK2 project i was pretty interested in this one, so after a bit of a chat we decided to get it in for a one day "dusk till dawn" type enhancement treatment, and do what we could with it in a day:

On arrival:























































Packing a bit of heat  (this woke me up in the morning driving it in to work i can tell you :tumbleweed










First up was the rims, using Imperial:





































Shuts and engine pre sprayed with Citrus Power:




























Jet washed down and the washed TBM with a drop of Lather:



















Once all cleaned and rinsed off, we set about claying the paintwork:



















Dried off and taped up we cracked out the machines and a bottle of Rejuvenate and a polishing pad and set about knocking some of the swirling and hazing out of the paintwork & adding some clarity to it:




























Before:



















After:










Ben got busy polishing up the tail pipes:



















And the trim with a bit of Revive



















We managed to source a set of original centre caps as one was missing:










Add a couple of coats of spirit:



















Detail the interior:










And this is how it came up:
































































Obviously alot more than the stages pictured went in to this job, the interior was fully cleaned (as you can see) the bay had alot of cleaning and polishing from Mike) and the trim etc had a very detailed clean prior to applying dressings to get it just right, but with just a day to turn it around and 3 of us all working on it at times i could only get pictures of so much.

I hope you enjoyed the write up, we have a few more "dusk till dawn" turn arounds to show you.

James


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice.....like the mods.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ben K (Oct 7, 2011)

Such a pleasure getting to spend the day with this! :detailer:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent, wheel cleaner looks impressive! Might have to grab a bottle of that next month


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely work. What pad did you use with the Rejuvenate? Is there a big difference between using this on D/A or rotary?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW fine work!
how did you like the AF clay???


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

where is this for sale please?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work James + Crew

I've got a real soft spot for the Mk2 GTI - looks amazing in the last two shots


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work, bet this thing moves. What clay was used?


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

great work, what a sleeper aswell.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Lovely work. What pad did you use with the Rejuvenate? Is there a big difference between using this on D/A or rotary?


Looks like a V1 Megs Polishing Pad - To my knowledge, they're still available in the states.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, looks the mutts nuts.............


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

I want that car to be my sunday car i love it!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy transformation in such a short timeframe chaps:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice mate, looks very sharp in the afters

Russ


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, wot a sleeper indeed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

New clay guys?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

That engine install looks more OEM than when it's in the car(s) it came from!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Top work there guys :thumb:
Lovely finish


----------



## jonner (Apr 28, 2011)

great job on a great car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice James..
A nice Oak Green sleeper there.. Oak Green has to be the best colour on these in my opinion.. :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting post James, very good enhancement. Like the black gloves, where did you get those?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

James looking very nice loving the last pic, my mate had a G60 years ago and i used to love the look of it , great motor, thanks for sharing. What did you use on tail pipe to get as good as that


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

That is lovely, must be one of the cleanest mk2's:thumb: Wont have no trouble selling that..


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work.....a true classic!!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

That is a fantastic looking car!

Job well done.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top notch work there Guys :thumb:


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Great job as always Jimbo !! 

Where is the update on your little project then ??


----------



## Shovel (May 6, 2011)

had one just like that many years ago,,,,,,with the standard 16v engine though 


If I was going to have a toy car nowadays this would be it


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work as always mate :thumb:


i remember taking that blue pick up i had at my place for a spin. that had a 20v in it too and they are a great buzz :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding...:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks nice...Oak Green 16v Mk2 is on the list next for the collection of modern Classics.

It took 3 of you all day to do it though???....my god how much time did you spend drinking tea and chatting


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Great job guys!

Good to see that even with 3 folk working on a car it can still take the best part of a day to do all the little important details properly :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good! Nice Golf and nice turn around too.

Keep up the good work! Think i need to give some of your stuff a go


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mmmm! Dub goodness right there!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

dooka said:


> Very nice James..
> A nice Oak Green sleeper there.. Oak Green has to be the best colour on these in my opinion.. :thumb:


Couldn't agree more, always envied my dads mate who had one when they were new.

Great work James


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome job awesome motor


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

s3 engine... no way !!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

looking top notch James..... Thanks for all the goodies you sent :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice, dont think the owner will have any problems selling that on:argie:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

It doesn't matter how many times I read this write up, its still one of my favorites. Great turn around in one day. I recently gave a VERY tired and neglected MK4 a turn around but took me 30+ hours ...... not cool!

Very jealous of you for not only getting to work on this but drive it too!!!! ha ha


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, car looks much better. Nice motor conversion also, :thumb:.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work son looking spot on.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MR.Q said:


> It doesn't matter how many times I read this write up, its still one of my favorites. Great turn around in one day. I recently gave a VERY tired and neglected MK4 a turn around but took me 30+ hours ...... not cool!
> 
> Very jealous of you for not only getting to work on this but drive it too!!!! ha ha


Had the option to buy it too when i dropped it back :tumbleweed: still wish i could have :driver:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

James as always top quality work with top notch products.

I am liking that spirit wax man very wet and reflective:argie:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

James B said:


> Had the option to buy it too when i dropped it back :tumbleweed: still wish i could have :driver:


Aww mate!!!! :doublesho gutted. That would have been a blast.What happened to the "project" mk2?


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow that thing there must be crazy fast! Nice job


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

A classic :thumb:


----------

